# Schauspieler Andy Griffith (Matlock) gestorben



## DER SCHWERE (4 Juli 2012)

*Schauspieler Andy Griffith gestorben* 




Fernsehzuschauer kennen ihn als Ben Matlock: Der Schauspieler Andy Griffith, der den Staranwalt neun Jahre in der gleichnamigen Fernsehserie verkörperte, ist am Dienstag mit 86 gestorben.

Das bestätigte ein enger Freund der Familie dem Fernsehsender „WITN“. Auch der Regisseur Ron Howard („Apollo 13”, „The Da Vinci Code - Sakrileg”), der als Kinderstar in Griffiths Show vor fast 50 Jahren berühmt geworden war, bestätigte den Tod. „Ruhe in Frieden, Andy”, schrieb er über Twitter. Griffith wurde 86 Jahre alt.

Er gehörte zu den bekanntesten Schauspielern im amerikanischen TV.

Mit Griffith sind ganze Generationen aufgewachsen. Seine „Andy Griffith Show” aus den 60ern, in der er einen Kleinstadtsheriff spielte, ist in den USA eine Art nationales Kulturgut. In den USA kennt man den Südstaatler, der in North Carolina aufwuchs und nun auch starb, auch als Countrysänger. Vor sieben Jahren hatte ihm der damalige US-Präsident George W. Bush (65) die „Presidential Medal of Freedom” überreicht, die höchste Auszeichnung der USA für Zivilisten.​
(Quelle: BILD Online)


Ein Held meiner frühen Jugend

Mach es gut Andy


----------



## MetalFan (4 Juli 2012)

R.I.P.

Muss gestehen, Matlock habe ich trotz meines "jungen Alters" auch verfolgt.


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2012)

Das macht mich ein wenig traurig. Ruhe in Frieden.


----------

